

Ramit Sethi on How to Land Your First 3 Clients - rjain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E38fJ9--3Hw&feature=player_embedded

======
jontsai
Ramit hits it right on the spot by being as specific as possible in your pitch
and cater to a specific target audience and learn their language, and not
trying to cater to everyone. That guy Ramit has a lot of hustle in him that I
think every startup can learn from.

